# RoadBikeReview Photo Tag Game



## Scot_Gore

This Post Starts a Photo Tag Game for Members of the Road Bike Review Community.​
How to Play:
*Be the first to post a picture of the your bike in similiar place or with a similiar object as the last posted photo tag in this thread. As part of the response you must post the next "tag" photo. If you are the first then you become the new "Winner" of RBR photo tag.*

Rules of RBR Photo Tag. 
1) All photos must include your bike in the frame.
2) Pictures must be taken by you (or a friend riding with you). Do not use pictures found on the internet or other sources for tag sites. 
3) You should ride your bike to and from the photo the "Tag Sites".
4) Use good judgement about "Tag Sites". Make it something that people are likely to have something similiar within riding distance. 
5) If it's not crystal clear from the photo, provide a small bit of guidance about the kind of photo tag you hope to get in response. For example, if you post a picture of your bike with a Merry Go Round and hope to the next tag is also a Merry Go Round then make that part of your post. If not people WILL respond with their bike and a Ferris Wheel, which without guidance from the original poster is a valid tag.
6) If the current tag ages to the point that shows "4 Days Ago" or more in the top left, it is an expiried tag. The first RBRer to post a new photo referencing the current expiried tag photo and new tag photo becomes the current "winner". (I will illustrate an example of what I mean by this in the first post). 
7) You can't tag your own photo. If you are the current "winner" sit back and let others enjoy the fun. 
8) You won't be able to play every time. Some tags just won't exist everywhere in the world. Sit back and wait for your opportunity and enjoy the shots. 
9) You will get skunked. You'll ride out and get a "tag" and somebody will already have beat you to it by the time you get your post up. It's part of the game and part of the fun, go with the flow and enjoy the shots. 
10) This is just a bit of fun, not a serious competition. Don't take it too seriously. If it gets out of hand and becomes no fun...the Mods will lock up the thread and let fade down the page.


----------



## Scot_Gore

First Tag: *Example of Expiried Photo Tag as described in the rules.*
Next Tag: *Veterans Memorial.*


----------



## StageHand

There were too many words and I didn't read them all now I have this embarrassing post that makes it clear that I didn't read all the words and I feel a little foolish and I still don't have a picture of my local WWI memorial or anything else so you should have stopped reading a while ago and continued with the game.


----------



## MB1

*I'd say your local WWl Memorial would be fine.*



OverStuffed said:


> I'm not expected to jump on the bike, ride from DC to Minneapolis, take a picture of my bike at the same memorial, ride home and post the picture am I? Can I take a picture of my local WWI Veterans Memorial?
> 
> Just thought we'd see a nice variety of pictures if we open it up a bit. That, and these threads would stay here instead of being banished to the locals.


That would be the Peace Cross wouldn't it? Very cool.......


----------



## Scot_Gore

OverStuffed said:


> I'm not expected to jump on the bike, ride from DC to Minneapolis, take a picture of my bike at the same memorial, ride home and post the picture am I? Can I take a picture of my local WWI Veterans Memorial?
> 
> Just thought we'd see a nice variety of pictures if we open it up a bit. That, and these threads would stay here instead of being banished to the locals.


Sorry if it wasn't clear:
How to Play:​*Be the first to post a picture of the your bike in similiar place or with a similiar object as the last posted photo tag in this thread.​*
So your thought of taking a picture at your local WWI Memorial is completely correct. Since I was not specific regarding type, any veterans memorial would qualify. So, GO GET IT before anyone else beats you to it.

Scot


----------



## tcruse11

Not a ww1 memorial but a vietnam vet memorial. That should work


----------



## Scot_Gore

tcruse11: 
The game is not just about tagging the veterans memorial photo but also about posting the next tag. You are not a winner until you post a photo of your bike at some other location for someone else to go find. EDIT your post and Post up another shot of your bike and bridge, river, street sign, mailbox....whatever, to be tagged. That way we will see a variety of things in a variety of places. It also adds an element of fun tension, since you can't be sure how long the Veterans Memorial Tag might last. 

Scot


----------



## Black Bart

Scot_Gore said:


> First Tag: *Example of Expiried Photo Tag as described in the rules.*
> Next Tag: *Veterans Memorial.*


Veterans Memorial in Santa Monica, CA.
View attachment 101263


Here's an easy one so everyone can play, next Tag: *Library.*
View attachment 101264


----------



## jd3

1. Tag
2. Your It


----------



## nate

This thread is great.


Playground.
Animal crossing. Anything similar should do (beware of, watch for, deer next X miles, etc).

As a note, the second is from the entrance to Woodend Sanctuary.


----------



## Fixed

nate said:


> This thread is great.
> 
> 
> 
> As a note, the second is from the entrance to Woodend Sanctuary.





What is the guy doing the right side of the sign?


----------



## nate

Fixed said:


> What is the guy doing the right side of the sign?


Both the people on that sign kind of disturb me.


----------



## Scot_Gore

*Tag: *School Crossing. I meant to grab this on the commute but forgot and didn't remember until I got home and checked RBR. 

*New Tag: * Seasonal plants, trees, flowers or shrubs. These grasses are non descript until this time of year when they suddenly put on another two feet and sprout big paint brushes.


----------



## ChuckUni

Tag: Seasonal plants

New: Bridge-stone

edit: If I have misinterpreted rule #3 please skip this post. I did ride them there and back but on very separate days.


----------



## singlecross

Tag: Bridge.

New: Gnome. (Sorry, had to do it ) Other stupid lawn figurines accepted.

This is fun, Thanks Scot. I find myself looking for interesting tag sites on my ride now.

singlecross


----------



## threesportsinone

Tag: Gnome (and some ducks in the background next to the seasonal plants)

New: City Limits, anything similar should do. (It was hard to resist doing road kill)


----------



## Black Bart

1. City Limits sign. 
View attachment 101964

Next *Tag*: Your bike *in an elevator*. 
View attachment 101965


----------



## tcruse11

Tag: Bike in Elevator 
New: Bike by a water fountain


----------



## Hollywood

tcruse11 said:


> Tag: Bike by a fountain


New: Bike on or in any public transportation.


----------



## Scot_Gore

*Tag: * Public Transit








*
New Tag:* 19th Century Headstone


----------



## singlecross

*From the grave to the cradle*

Tag: 19th century headstone. Thanks, Lewis F. Heath. R.I.P.

New: Baby.


----------



## wooglin

singlecross said:


> Tag: 19th century headstone. Thanks, Lewis F. Heath. R.I.P.


Interesting. I've looked at these guys from the other side when they were stationed on the SC coast. 

http://home.att.net/~eighthmainehost/wsb/html/view.cgi-html2.html--SiteID-710884.html


----------



## singlecross

wooglin said:


> Interesting. I've looked at these guys from the other side when they were stationed on the SC coast.
> 
> http://home.att.net/~eighthmainehost/wsb/html/view.cgi-html2.html--SiteID-710884.html


Thanks for more of the story Wooglin. 
Older brother George is buried next to Lewis and died Oct. 10, 1862 in Beaufort, SC.

singlecross


----------



## asciibaron

if the baby tag is still in play - i'll have one in 2 weeks...


----------



## Scot_Gore

Civil War History out of the tag game...more than I could have hoped for..Thanks Scot


----------



## Durandal

I don't see it implied or outright stated that both tags have to be from the same ride, do they?


----------



## Scot_Gore

Durandal said:


> I don't see it implied or outright stated that both tags have to be from the same ride, do they?


No. I've certainly been re-using old photos from old (and different) ride reports. For example, I saw the "Public Transit" tag and remembered I had one of those in my Flickr account and posted it. I grabed another shot that I happened to have on Flickr for the next shot. I don't think they were from the same ride.

Scot


----------



## undies

However I think there should be extra points for pics that are both from the same ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## carter1

Ok, I've been watching this game for a while now. I'm headed out first thing in the am to find me a baby to take a photo of with my bike.
c


----------



## carter1

30 miler today and no baby.
Try again early in the morning on the way to the donut shop.
c


----------



## Hollywood

singlecross said:


> 4 Days Ago


winner???!


----------



## threesportsinone

> winner???!


Nope, now you can copy the first pic posted by Scot Gore and do whatever new tag you want, right?


----------



## Scot_Gore

Well just to keep the game moving.....and I don't have no baby handy
Tag: Expiried Tag








Next Tag: Tunnel


----------



## bismo37

damn it! i ride through 2 tunnels nearly every weekend, but i didn't realize this pic was up. they are less than a mile away, but it's too dark to try tonight. maybe tomorrow night if i get out of work early enough to make quick ride up into the portland's west hills.


----------



## undies

1. A tunnel (not many of these in town). 

2. A demolition site. 

You're it!


----------



## Bianchi67

1. Demo Site (as close as I could get)
2. Bike Path (an easy one to keep things going)


----------



## Scot_Gore

Tag: *Bike Path*
New Tag: *Animal Gravesite*


----------



## Durandal

Old Tag: *Animal Gravesite*










New Tag: *Decommissioned fighter jet.*


----------



## Bianchi67

Durandal said:


> New Tag: Decommissioned F4B Phantom II
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're kidding, right?


----------



## Durandal

There, was that more to your liking? While you may quibble about what plane to tag, what bike to ride, and how many spare tubes, patches or even CO2 cartridges you need to bring along, I am busy saving your pathetic futures.


----------



## superjohnny

Durandal said:


> There, was that more to your liking? While you may quibble about what plane to tag, what bike to ride, and how many spare tubes, patches or even CO2 cartridges you need to bring along, I am busy saving your pathetic futures.


huh? My future isn't pathetic. It may be bleak, but not pathetic


----------



## Durandal

It's a slightly altered quote from the cortana letters. I started writing just a normal snarky/sarcastic responce that started out the same way, and the rest just flowed out.

Halo 3 FTW!!!!


----------



## singlecross

Removed. Play on...

singlecross


----------



## threesportsinone

damnnit, I actually know of a decommissioned fighter jet that looks exactly like Durandal's only five or 6 miles away, but I'm just too slow and I figured that "decommissioned fighter jet" would make it to the weekend at least.


----------



## Black Bart

singlecross said:


> Tag: Airplane. Not a fighter, sorry. But c'mon...


_8) You won't be able to play every time. Some tags just won't exist everywhere in the world. Sit back and wait for your opportunity and enjoy the shots._

Judges ruling?


----------



## Scot_Gore

singlecross said:


> Tag: Airplane. Not a fighter, sorry. But c'mon...


Sorry Singlecross, but I going to agree with Black Bart. Your plane is neither a fighter or de-commisioned. This is the first tag that was very specific for what it was looking for, lets see if somebody can tag it inside the 4 day limit. If they can't that will let us know to be looser on tags like yours, but for now, lets leave the *Decommisioned Fighter Jet* in play. 

Thanks for your understanding in advance 

Scot


----------



## Black Bart

Game on!


----------



## singlecross

*No tag on "decomissioned fighter jet" in 4 days so...*

Tag: Airplane (of the more basic variety)

New Tag: Peace/ Anti-war activity.

singlecross


----------



## Durandal

Old tag was a week old. This one will be FAR more general.

New Tag. Bike Shop.


----------



## singlecross

*Tag: Bike Shop*

New Tag: Pond/Lake

singlecross


----------



## YuriB

*Tag: Pond*

New Tag: Burley trailer


----------



## Sledgehammer03

*Tag: Burley Trailer*










New Tag: Beaver vs. Tree










Tree loses!


----------



## singlecross

*Tag: Beaver Chew*

Tag: Beaver Chew (With the Beaver!! 2nd pic)

New Tag: Boat


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag was a boat, this is my beat-up canoe. New tag is a ruin of some sort I saw today.


----------



## YuriB

*Old tag: Ruin*

New Tag: Nekked statue


----------



## Chris H

YuriB said:


> New Tag: Nekked statue


Dangit people! I live in the Bible Belt, you think we have statues of naked people just lounging around, willy nilly (possibly code) wherever you go?!?!

Between that and the beavers (not code) I don't think I'll ever be able to contribute to this post!

However, I'm keeping my eyes peeled to see what I can come up with.


----------



## carter1

Hah, I just happened to have a nekkid statue laying around in my garage-tag
How about one by a mountain spring-new
c


----------



## singlecross

*Tag: Mountain Spring...*

Tag: Mountain Spring.

New: No Bicycles/ Bikes Prohibited Sign.  

BTW Carter... Very nice Strong... his Dirt Road/Cyclocross bikes are sweet. I've really enjoyed mine.

singlecross


----------



## weltyed

*Old Tag: Bikes Not Allowed*

*Old Tag:* Bikes Not Allowed (this pic is from a highly contested bike and skate park. this sign was added so bikes could no longer use the multi-purpose park)

*New Tag:* The flip side - Violated Bike Lane (there were 9 cars parked in this bike lane)


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag 4 days old. New tag is a streetlight in the middle of the road. Any odd traffic signal device should do.


----------



## undies

I can't believe this thread isn't seeing more action! But I'll be darned if I could find an unconventional traffic control device around here. 

This one may be a bit tough, but if you act TODAY you might get it! Today is Election Day in many parts of the USA. New tag: A ballot box (any polling station or related will suffice). 

P.S. Yes, that is my ballot in the pannier


----------



## Chris H

Woo Hoo! I finally get to play... This one is for all you mountain stream people.

Old tag:

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1277577#post1277577

Voting place:










*New Tag*

Somewhere Dave Hickey has been:


----------



## DrRoebuck

Boy, I sure hope Dave Hickey plays.


----------



## Chris H

I don't know... the boy gets around quite a bit. He's probably got a few hundred pics located all over the country for people to choose from.


----------



## Scot_Gore

Old Tag: Someplace Dave Hickey Has Been 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37099

New Tag: Statue of Dead Novelist (hah....I was ready had you taken that tag another direction)


----------



## Chris H

Strong work. I actually LOL'd.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Scot_Gore said:


> Old Tag: Someplace Dave Hickey Has Been
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37099
> 
> New Tag: Statue of Dead Novelist (hah....I was ready had you taken that tag another direction)



sorry for the delay in seeing this post but I just got back from the bathroom. I was reading the new.............nevermind.....


----------



## ChuckUni

Scot_Gore said:


> Old Tag: Someplace Dave Hickey Has Been


I sure hope you rode your bike too and from both of those Scot.....


----------



## Scot_Gore

ChuckUni said:


> I sure hope you rode your bike too and from both of those Scot.....


You Betcha......MB1 has trained us all well, I rode over to St. Paul right past F. Scott Fitzgerald and RBRers have to take pictures of bronze people they pass on a ride. Almost everyride ends in the bathroom 
Scot


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag 4 days old. I couldn't find any dead novelists dipped in bronze.

New tag: Happy Veterans Day.


----------



## Chris H

Old Tag:

Expired 4 days old. Even though I had a pic I could have taken. Just haven't had time to get over there.

New Tag: Train ticket booth










(sorry- didn't even notice the bike wasn't there in the first one...)


----------



## Scot_Gore

Your Bike Needs to Be in the Photo!!!!!!


----------



## Chris H

Scot_Gore said:


> Your Bike Needs to Be in the Photo!!!!!!


Doh!

Standby.


----------



## Scot_Gore

Better hurry, I'm prepared to snipe it.


----------



## Chris H

Scot_Gore said:


> Better hurry, I'm prepared to snipe it.


I changed it.


----------



## Scot_Gore

Old Tag: Train Ticket








New Tag: Pacelining


----------



## YuriB

Old Tag: paceline
New Tag: Jail


----------



## Dizzy812

Last post over 4 days old - new pic


----------



## BuzzWindrip

Old tag: good to the last drop...


New tag: Warning! Seasonal, climatic or environmental warning signs...


----------



## threesportsinone

Sweet ground zero coffee mug, what part of Wisconsin ya from?


----------



## BuzzWindrip

threesportsinone said:


> Sweet ground zero coffee mug, what part of Wisconsin ya from?


Milwaukee area. One of my sons lives in Madison, and Ground Zero is a must stop for the ride home (and beans too!).


----------



## merckxman

Old: warning sign in Italy
New: Frame art (by Pegoretti)


----------



## Treker

merckxman said:


> Old: warning sign in Italy
> New: Frame art (by Pegoretti)


Hi merckxman,

I'm sorry, but I don't think that either one of your photos really qualify for this photo tag game. First of all your photo of the warning sign in Italy does not include your bike, which is called for in the first rule, and second your photo of the frame art does not not include a bike that can be ridden. My understanding is that you are supposed to ride your bike to the photo tag locations. You can't ride a bike if it is not even built up yet.

Regards,


----------



## Treker

Old tag: Warning! Seasonal, climatic or environmental warning signs...

New Tag: National, State, or Provincial Flag on a poll.


----------



## kyler2001

Old Tag: Expired
New Tag: Road Kill!!!


----------



## Chris H

Woo Hoo! Expired tag:










New Tag:

In front of someone else's Christmas lights:


----------



## jd3

old tag: In front of someone else's Christmas lights
new tag: downtown @ night


----------



## Dave Hickey

jd3 said:


> old tag: In front of someone else's Christmas lights
> new tag: downtown @ night


Old tag: Downtown at night

New tag: oversize bird/animal/fish


----------



## undies

Wow, those are some big hooters.


----------



## Scot_Gore

Old Tag: Oversized Animal









New Tag: National Monument


----------



## YuriB

Old Tag: National Monument

New Tag: Something that carries people in the air


----------



## Chris H

Old Tag:

Somethings that carries people in the air...












New Tag:

A Fountain...


----------



## Scot_Gore

Dangit people! I live in the Minnesota, you think there's an operational fountain inside of 200 miles in mid December :lol:


----------



## Treker

Scot,

The tag didn't say anything about the fountain being "operational". I think a frozen or "closed for the winter" fountain would still fit the sprit of the game. 
I have a frozen fountain down here south of the river that would be within riding distance for me... Humm, I wonder how fast I could get there?

Later,


----------



## Scot_Gore

It was a friendly poke at Chris. Look back a few posts and you will see Chris saying Dangit about the general unavailabilty of recent posts in his region.
Scot


----------



## FlynG

Old Tag: Fountain

View attachment 111437



And new one: Moose, wooden or live, with or without lights, bonus points for a live moose with lights!

View attachment 111438


Merry Chrismoose!


----------



## Chris H

FlynG said:


> Old Tag: Fountain
> 
> View attachment 111437
> 
> 
> 
> And new one: Moose, wooden or live, with or without lights, bonus points for a live moose with lights!
> 
> View attachment 111438
> 
> 
> Merry Chrismoose!


Ummm,

Dangit? (that's for you Scot)

Where am I gonna find a Moose?

I'll see what I can find...


----------



## treebound

I actually have a moose at home, someplace, not live, now if I can actually find it when I get home maybe I'll get to play this game....


----------



## alpka

only wooden or alive? That's a toughy


----------



## treebound

Bummer, my moose was plastic. I do know where a live elk or three is though, but I don't think moose cousins will count here.

(back to phototag lurkmode)


----------



## FlynG

If you can get a pix of a bike with a live elk or caribou(reindeer, it is almost Christmas) instead of a moose that works for me.

Flyn G


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag 4 days old.

Best I could do was a picture of a deer-like thing.

New tag, time and temperature at some community institution.


----------



## FlynG

10ae1203, I love the deer crossing sign! The jumping bike matching the buck was a great touch. How did you find one without the bullet holes?

Your sign pix was hard to do. 
First it was going on dark and I am very camera and skill limited. 
Second between the scrolling sign and the cars that would pull up just as the camera went off it took a while and lots of shutter repeats. 

View attachment 112048


This made me think of how my boys (and myself :wink: ) are going to feel in the morning on Christmas day. 
We are truly blessed.

I wish all of you and yours a very
Merry Christmas!

View attachment 112049


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis

If I were home I would have the next one... but I'm not.


----------



## 10ae1203

We have 1 mural here in the middle of nowhere, but it is up high. Gotta figure this one out.

FlyinG, the Mrs. picked up on the jumping bike, I just took the picture. I'd be taking credit for more than is due...

As far as bullet holes, we have enough real deer to shoot around here.


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag mural.

New tag in a junkyard.


----------



## undies

*It's kinda sad*

when I can procrastinate for a week, and then go shoot some film and get it developed and scanned in time to get into this game  

I know it's been more than four days but I don't care, here's a junkyard. This pile of a junk was a riverfront warehouse which apparently wasn't good enough to be converted into a gentrified residence unlike the two warehouses in the background. 

New pic: Railroad trestle.


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag RR bridge. Hope an abandoned one's OK.

New tag state line. Crossing the Mason-Dixon line optional.


----------



## 10ae1203

undies said:


> ...then go shoot some film and get it developed ...


What is this film and developing of which you speak?

P.S.

Cool green bike.


----------



## ChuckUni

10ae1203 said:


> Old tag RR bridge. Hope an abandoned one's OK.
> 
> New tag state line. Crossing the Mason-Dixon line optional.



Ah cool. Lewisville, pa. I've rode around there a few times, more often at Fair Hill than on the road, but great riding either way.


----------



## undies

10ae1203 said:


> What is this film and developing of which you speak?


It's the storage media used by this sweet ~20 megapixel SLR I picked up at a thrift store for $5.99  




> Cool green bike.


Thanks! It's just a Nashbar touring frame.


----------



## nepbug

Ok, having missed this when it first started up...
Old tag: more than 4 days old.
New tag: Mountains


----------



## majura

I would play... but there are no mountains here... this makes me a sad panda.


----------



## John Nelson

Ah, the Maroon Bells near Aspen. Some of the most beautiful and most recognizable mountains in the U.S.


----------



## Scot_Gore

Old Tag: Mountain









New Tag: Under A Bridge


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Scot,

That's a pretty classy picture, in front of Mt Rushmore. One thing I've always thought about that mountain/monument, is that they should clean up the scree/debris from the carving, so that the trees below can grow normally. I think it would look so much better if it were thick with trees below the sculptures.


----------



## weltyed

not to be a jerk, but does this tag count? i thought it had to be a new ride and both photos taken on the same ride.


----------



## singlecross

weltyed said:


> not to be a jerk, but does this tag count? i thought it had to be a new ride and both photos taken on the same ride.


I hear you weltyed... I think we may need some clarification. It doesn't seem very challenging to just post pre existing saved photos from your computer and call "Tag". If that were the case people would never have to leave the computer to tag things after they assembled a collection of various bike shots. Just my opinion although I understand the need for generic and somewhat simple subject matter as players are located all over the globe...

singlecross


----------



## Treker

weltyed said:


> not to be a jerk, but does this tag count? i thought it had to be a new ride and both photos taken on the same ride.


I looked back at the first page where Scot laid out the rules of the game, and it doesn't say specifically that the pictures have to be new or taken on the same ride. However, when reading through all the rules it seems to me that it is implied. It would also seem to be in keeping with the "spirit" of the game. Just my opinion...

Jay B.


----------



## Scot_Gore

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Scot,
> One thing I've always thought about that mountain/monument, is that they should clean up the scree/debris from the carving,


If you sit through the movie at the visitors center, they mention this. They started to remove the debris, but the carving had weakened the moutain enough that they saw cracks forming and they were worried that the faces could become undermined if the face of the moutain fell off. As I recall, I think they actually put back what they removed. That debris field is holding up the mountain now.


----------



## Scot_Gore

weltyed said:


> not to be a jerk, but does this tag count? i thought it had to be a new ride and both photos taken on the same ride.


Those are not requirements I put in the rules when I started this. My thoughts were that using archived photos is OK as long as you meet the requirements of having ridden your bike to the spot and the photo includes your bike. This allows the game to move faster and NOT flirt with 4 day turn limit and also allows you to tag things that you might not have a chance of tagging inside of 4 days. This one is a fine example, I have NO chance of biking to a new mountain unless there is an incredible geologic event here in Minnesota in the next few days, but I have biked mountains in the past and have some photos that allow me to play.

It didn't happen, but when I started I thought archivied photos might keep the game moving in the cold months.

For now, lets play on and let this conversation develop and we can add the "only new photos" rule if that appears to be what people want.

Scot


----------



## undies

I don't think we need "new photos" or "same ride" rules, I just think there should be bonus points for same ride/new photos. Double-bonus points if you're shooting film :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Scot_Gore said:


> If you sit through the movie at the visitors center, they mention this. They started to remove the debris, but the carving had weakened the moutain enough that they saw cracks forming and they were worried that the faces could become undermined if the face of the moutain fell off. As I recall, I think they actually put back what they removed. That debris field is holding up the mountain now.


No sh!te?? Yikes!

My input on the rules. I say yes to existing photos. I like this game (although never participated, because I don't carry a camera) and based on what happened over the past 5 months, I think it'll help the game move along. But use good judgement. I don't want MB1 just snagging every other tag with existing material, even if it is a great picture. Those of you who take lots of ride photos, go out and take something new.


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag - under a bridge.

New tag - historical monument, bell optional.

That tower is the tip-top of the old school. The sign tells the story.


----------



## paul2432

*Tag!!*

No reply in more than 4 days.

Item: Old fashioned general store popular with cyclists (the more in the middle of nowhere, the better)


----------



## nepbug

paul2432 said:


> No reply in more than 4 days.
> 
> Item: Old fashioned general store popular with cyclists (the more in the middle of nowhere, the better)


Damn, I thought I had a shot of the little general store in Jamestown, CO but I don't. I might have to change my ride plans on Saturday.


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag - general store.

This place used to be a general store. Now, it appears to be a junk/antique store.

New tag - tourist attraction. Bonus points if the town is the name of your bike's home town.


----------



## abiciriderback

Old tag: Spokane River Vistor and Rest Area
New Tag: Shot of Pedaling or legs in Rain thats the key has to be a rain shot

Ray Still


----------



## weltyed

*Old Tag: Pedaling in Rain, New: Family*

Excellent! Just got back from vacation and have been trying to upload photos tonight. Missed the last 2 posts, but here we go!

OldTag: Shot of Pedaling or legs in Rain thats the key has to be a rain shot.
It was raining off and on during this ride.. Dave Hickey, eat your heart out!
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/VacationInDoorCounty/photo#5210826090493102706"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/weltyed/SFCSuJ4tynI/AAAAAAAACEY/Qeo3EengVII/s800/IMG_0182.JPG" /></a>

New Tag: Family ride photo. While not the exact same ride, it was on the same vacation. If this doesn't work, I accept the DQ.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/VacationInDoorCounty/photo#5210811450374375314"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/weltyed/SFCFZ_MaR5I/AAAAAAAABpM/Bfi4wmJsD3c/s400/IMG_0136.JPG" /></a>


----------



## Scot_Gore

weltyed said:


> While not the exact same ride, it was on the same vacation. If this doesn't work, I accept the DQ.


Not a Rule....Not Requiried...Never has Been...where did this perception come from?
:idea:


----------



## YuriB

Old tag: Family ride photo

New tag: Bike and graffiti


----------



## DrRoebuck

Old tag: Graffiti

New tag: Lights on a bike.


----------



## weltyed

*i know....*

...i have the rules all messed up. when i first read this thread way back when, i got the feeling it was set up to have you go out and ride and try to get the tag. then, on that same ride, take a picture of your bike and something interesting. the fun part would be getting back and posting before anyone "stole" your tag. i nkow you posted the rules again, so i should probably re-re-read them.


edit: found what was throwing me off:


Scot_Gore said:


> 9) You will get skunked. You'll ride out and get a "tag" and somebody will already have beat you to it by the time you get your post up. It's part of the game and part of the fun, go with the flow and enjoy the shots.





Scot_Gore said:


> Not a Rule....Not Requiried...Never has Been...where did this perception come from?
> :idea:


----------



## nepbug

Old tag lights on a bike:








Crappy pic, here's it is during the day.









Edited to take out hipsters tag (my own bike was not in it, so I DQed it)

New tag: Sign with elevation


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag expired.

New tag big tree


----------



## weltyed

Old Tag: Big tree (biggest in my neighborhood)
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/MemorialDayRide1/photo#5204131371561431522"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/weltyed/SDjJ6OZiseI/AAAAAAAAA1g/S7Rpmxgr3Yc/s800/IMG_4788.JPG" /></a>

New Tag: Obelisk (was not taken in my neighborhood, hence the larger trees)
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/LakeBluffRide/photo#5217391261051951986"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/weltyed/SGfltYE6m3I/AAAAAAAACKs/_ux3nKYR8Sc/s800/IMG_0349.JPG" /></a>

bonus points if it has a plaque that makes the immature kid in you laugh
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/LakeBluffRide/photo#5217391423726966546"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/weltyed/SGfl22FqVxI/AAAAAAAACK0/quPiAEz_sgU/s400/IMG_0345.JPG" /></a>


----------



## Chris H

Old Tag: Expired!

New Tag:

Ridiculously oversized batteries (or any other incredibly oversized household item posing as objet d'art).


----------



## mrs tcon

I love this thread.. What a GREAT idea!!


----------



## 10ae1203

mrs tcon said:


> I love this thread.. What a GREAT idea!!


Come on in. The more the merrier.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Chris H said:


> Old Tag: Expired!
> 
> New Tag:
> 
> Ridiculously oversized batteries (or any other incredibly oversized household item posing as objet d'art).


Old tag: Ridiculously oversized batteries (or any other incredibly oversized household item posing as objet d'art.

New tag: a bike being used a work vehicle


----------



## wipeout

Dave Hickey said:


> Old tag: Ridiculously oversized batteries (or any other incredibly oversized household item posing as objet d'art.
> 
> New tag: a bike being used a work vehicle


You FAIL. Your bike isn't in the second photograph...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

I love it! You called out the Hickster! But I will side with you on this one. Fail. Go find a new pic with your bike in it, Mr Hickey.


----------



## Scot_Gore

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I love it! You called out the Hickster! But I will side with you on this one. Fail. Go find a new pic with your bike in it, Mr Hickey.


You guys are though on poor Dave, you know the guy probably dropped Dave like a ton of bricks so he Dave didn't have a chance to get his bike in the shot. 

OK the large object in as public art is still in play. I've been trying to get my butt over to the most famous piece of public art in the twin cities, but life conspires against me.


----------



## Dave Hickey

OK all you guys that have been giving me @#$%....Here ya go

Old Tag: Large household item being used as art
New tag: bike being used as a work vehicle


----------



## 10ae1203

I knew I should have taken a picture of my bike with this thing.


----------



## Chris H

Old tag: bike being used as a work vehicle

New Tag: Self Portrait reflection. This one should be easy. p.s. I wore the shirt just for Hollywood.


----------



## DrRoebuck

Chris H said:


> Old tag: bike being used as a work vehicle
> 
> New Tag: Self Portrait reflection. This one should be easy. p.s. I wore the shirt just for Hollywood.


I think the Big Dummy is taunting enough for Hollywood.


----------



## DGK*UGLY

I can’t wait to play this. I just bought a camera online but It’s a film camera so it’s going to be a hassle to try to play this and actually post my picture in time but I’m going to try.


----------



## undies

DGK*UGLY said:


> I can’t wait to play this. I just bought a camera online but It’s a film camera so it’s going to be a hassle to try to play this and actually post my picture in time but I’m going to try.


Fortunately this game doesn't update real fast. I've participated a couple of times using film (new photos too, not archives).


----------



## DGK*UGLY

Yeah, seems like it now! this one is so easy. I could have done this already.


----------



## wipeout

DGK*UGLY said:


> I can’t wait to play this. I just bought a camera online but It’s a film camera so it’s going to be a hassle to try to play this and actually post my picture in time but I’m going to try.


http://www.outletpc.com/c5210.html


----------



## DGK*UGLY

Thanks but I don't really want a digital. I don't like digital photography so for now, i'll just stick to my Holga. I don't even have a PC. I use my work or my friends if I need to. Thanks for the website though. I might even buy a computer now.


----------



## morryjg

*Reflection*

Old Tag: Reflection

New Tag: Riding with some kind of Mojo on your helmet

This is a cool game! I just saw this thread yesterday and so the reflection pic is me walking in the door at work this morning. And, for negative bonus points since it's way late is the altitude sign tag from several posts prior.


----------



## 10ae1203

Old tag 4 days old.

New tag sidewalk cafe


----------



## treebound

(okay, now if nobody else jumps in here I can nail this one tonight, will have to check this thread before I head home today, I've already got the pics taken in my head just have to use the camera now, will have to take a few other pics just in case I'm too late, eventually I want to try and sneak the Elk pic idea back into this as well, off to hide now before I get yelled at for not posting a pic with this posting)


----------



## Chris H

treebound said:


> (okay, now if nobody else jumps in here I can nail this one tonight, will have to check this thread before I head home today, I've already got the pics taken in my head just have to use the camera now, will have to take a few other pics just in case I'm too late, eventually I want to try and sneak the Elk pic idea back into this as well, off to hide now before I get yelled at for not posting a pic with this posting)


You better hurry Grasshopper. Cause I got stuff picked out and I'm taking the camera with me on my commute tomorrow...


----------



## treebound

Old tag: Sidewalk Cafe









New Tag: A bicycle race









Rushed home from the day job, let the dogs out to do their business, hopped on the bike and rode down to the SuperWeek race in Cedarburg WI to watch the Pro/Cat1 race. They got a late start so I got to see most of it. Four riders broke away from the pack about halfway through the crit and stayed away, an American, a Canadian, an Australian, and a Columbian.

Here's a couple more pics since I've got the podium for the moment (Thanks ChrisH)









and the finish just past sunset:









The Columbian won it tonight. The break away came within 15 seconds of lapping the field, 6 turns per lap, and about 2 minutes per lap. A pretty good race. Then I rode home in the dark, happy, tired, feeling good.

edit to add:
Took the Paramount pic tonight on the way to the races.
Be creative with the Bicycle Race tag if you don't have a local race handy, could even be a couple of kids racing to a speed limit sign. ;-)


----------



## weltyed

did they stop for chocolate at the shop by the stoplight?

where is the paramount cafe?


----------



## treebound

I didn't see any intentional chocolate stops.
The Paramount is in Grafton just south of hwy60 on the main drag through town, corner of Bridge St and what used to be where 12th intersected. Grafton tore down a couple of buildings and re-did that part of town. The Paramount is a bit pricey so I haven't eaten there yet.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Grafton&state=WI&address=1200+Bridge+St


----------



## treebound

Oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, timed out. Thought for sure that someone would jump all over the bike race tag.

Oh well. :frown2:


----------



## 10ae1203

You'll have that in a small town with no airport.

I have some bike race pix, but none with my bike and a bike race.


----------



## undies

Expired or not, here's a bike race pic (from the archives, but only about two months old).


New tag: Beer sale!


----------



## PBike

Beer for sale.










New tag: Behind the bar at TGIFriday's:


----------



## FlynG

thanks!


----------



## PBike

FlynG said:


> Bad link, all I see are red Xs


It works here. The pics are in my gallery here on this board. I will move them and fix it after I eat and get my coffee.


----------



## DGK*UGLY

damn that is a freaking good one!


----------



## treebound

Can it be behind "any" bar _on_ a Friday, or does it have to be a TgiFriday's Bar. :idea:


----------



## PBike

treebound said:


> Can it be behind "any" bar _on_ a Friday, or does it have to be a TgiFriday's Bar. :idea:


I don't really know how that works. I'll leave that to the powers that be, but hey, tomorrow is Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## undies

Bump. 

I know it's expired, but Shirley someone can come close...?


----------



## randi_526

does the bar have to be in business? i live in an artist space that used to be a coke bar/taqueria. I could put my bike behind it tomorrow for a pic.


----------



## 10ae1203

A bar with a bike and a beverage ought to be close enough, eh?


----------



## Sintesi

nate said:


> Both the people on that sign kind of disturb me.


Look out for eagles, deer, turtles, falling children and Daniel Boone.


----------



## Black Bart

Is the old tag more than 4 days old?

Okay, new tag: behind a waterfall.

View attachment 236542


----------



## Black Bart

Black Bart said:


> Is the old tag more than 4 days old?
> 
> Okay, new tag: behind a waterfall.
> 
> View attachment 236542


That was fun, old tag expired, next tag: Public Picnic Table.

View attachment 236989


----------



## FlynG

I'm glad someone got this going again.


----------



## Black Bart

FlynG said:


> I'm glad someone got this going again.


And I'm totally winning.


----------



## morryjg

Black Bart said:


> That was fun, old tag expired, next tag: Public Picnic Table.


Picnic table......(do I get bonus points for a naked statue since that went unclaimed earlier?) :thumbsup:










New Tag: By a favorite breakfast ride destination. (should be easy since food is definitely a recurring theme around here)


----------



## weltyed

awesome this got goin again. funny to see i asked about the paramount then. we ate there after watching the grafton cross race last fall.


----------



## weltyed

*8/06/2011: Historical Marker*

Old Tag - Breakfast Joint:
The Noy and i drove to a trailhead and did 10 miles of the Des PLaines River Trail. we met The Wife and The Girl at Wildberry for breakfast.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/t88WEbVDi38LcQPMxCOFAw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-PETRB1GOOn8/Tj25QxoGC2I/AAAAAAAAU-Q/16pPJD78280/s800/IMG_4740.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Sixflags_wildberry?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">sixflags_wildberry</a></td></tr></table>

New Tag - Historical Marker:
The Boy rode home with The Wife because it was a little hotter and more humid than he was anticipating. I stopped by this historical marker along the trail.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aPPrBxVO3aKEgF8zZXgzWQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-GVhzCN3vhhU/Tj25qKn3XMI/AAAAAAAAU_I/zLJnzaMUS5o/s800/IMG_4749.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Sixflags_wildberry?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">sixflags_wildberry</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IoF6avlZyJsPHRKu0Kha0g?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-suhSS43eBZc/Tj25r3LahnI/AAAAAAAAU_Q/2i930oQ5Jbs/s800/IMG_4750.JPG" height="800" width="600" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Sixflags_wildberry?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">sixflags_wildberry</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## morryjg

Dang! I've been looking for something that would pass as a historical marker on my commute. Nothing yet.


----------



## Scot_Gore

Old Tag: Historical Marker









New Tag: Pro Sports Facility


----------



## Black Bart

Scot_Gore said:


> New Tag: Pro Sports Facility


Old Tag: Pro Sports Facility 
View attachment 238014

Nationals Park

New Tag: Historical Figure (having conversation with them optional)
View attachment 238015

George Mason


----------



## Scot_Gore

Old Tag: Historical Figure(s) Pioneer Statue in Minneapolis








New Tag: Lock and Dam


----------

